# unable to swsusp my laptop, change to X ->freeze[solved]

## Phlogiston

Hi guys

I got a T43 and a lot of stuff is working already, but one thing I can't do any progress is the sofware suspend. What I use: Latest Suspend Patch (acid2 sources), hibernate script; Harware: Ati X300, binary drivers.

The suspend is working without X for disk suspending but not with ram. When I use suspend to ram, the Laptop crashes after resume.

So what I primarily need is suspending to disk. I read about the vbetool which should solve some issues and i tried it by uncommenting the lines in hibernate.conf. But still no sucess.

Could anyone help me on this?

Thank you!

Phlogiston

PS: I know that there are some threads about this, but most of them are chaotic and nobody summed up what he actually had done to get it working, so I hope that this thread will help also other users with similar configuration.

----------

## Phlogiston

*bump*

----------

## tava

it seems you have a sata-harddrive in your book, too. ibm makes his own power control this. one conflicts with the kernel sata power management. download the ORIGINAL 2.6.12.6 kernelsources, patch the kernel sources with sata_pm.2.6.12.diff and it will works under X (typical only X).

tava

----------

## Phlogiston

 *tava wrote:*   

> it seems you have a sata-harddrive in your book, too. ibm makes his own power control this. one conflicts with the kernel sata power management. download the ORIGINAL 2.6.12.6 kernelsources, patch the kernel sources with sata_pm.2.6.12.diff and it will works under X (typical only X).
> 
> tava

 

Why would I need such an old kernel? Is the a newer patch not available?

PS: With the shipped radeon driver, it works very nice!

----------

## Phk

I get this kinda crash too.

And i don't have SATA in my laptop.

I think:

1) ATI Radeon "fglrx" drivers

2) Wireless drivers

Although i suspect the second, the first is much more probable of making the freeze.

Cheers,

Phk

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Phk wrote:*   

> I get this kinda crash too.
> 
> And i don't have SATA in my laptop.
> 
> I think:
> ...

 

AFAIK the problem is not related to SATA, because when I use radeon driver instead of the fglrx drivers, it works perfectly, including wireless.

So I think that ati is resposible for our problems.

Phlogiston

----------

## Phk

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Phk wrote:*   I get this kinda crash too.
> 
> And i don't have SATA in my laptop.
> 
> I think:
> ...

 

Changed from the nitro-sources-2.6.13 to nitro-sources-2.6.14.

Got hibernate working, although the system becomes very slow after....

This should then be a kernel version issue.

dont u think?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Phk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Changed from the nitro-sources-2.6.13 to nitro-sources-2.6.14.
> 
> Got hibernate working, although the system becomes very slow after....
> ...

 

With binary ati driver? Could you please tell me how you did that in detail? Thanks very much. Without binary I have no speed problems here with acid2 sources.

----------

## Phk

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Phk wrote:*   
> 
> Changed from the nitro-sources-2.6.13 to nitro-sources-2.6.14.
> 
> Got hibernate working, although the system becomes very slow after....
> ...

 

Yes, using the same ati-driver!

 *Quote:*   

>  Could you please tell me how you did that in detail? Thanks very much. 

 

I just followed the tips at http://gentoo.wiki.org about "software suspend 2 how to"

try it!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Phk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, using the same ati-driver!
> 
>  *Quote:*    Could you please tell me how you did that in detail? Thanks very much.  
> ...

 

Hmm I know that howto pretty well, but as I said I'm having the freeze issue. Could you please post your hibernate config, thanks a lot.

----------

## Phk

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm I know that howto pretty well, but as I said I'm having the freeze issue. Could you please post your hibernate config, thanks a lot.

 

Everythin is the default.

I've never changed a single line in /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf !

----------

## raf

Hi Phk,

 *Quote:*   

> Got hibernate working, although the system becomes very slow after.... 

 

My system also gets slower (about 10% slower) after resume. Have you tracked down the source of this?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Phk wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   
> 
> Hmm I know that howto pretty well, but as I said I'm having the freeze issue. Could you please post your hibernate config, thanks a lot. 
> 
> Everythin is the default.
> ...

 

Please post your config, it does not work here! You are using swsusp2 don't you? With orig config, I can't even suspend properly...

----------

## Phlogiston

I solved that problem a long time ago by using latest ati drivers/kernel and the agpgart (intel here) as a module.

----------

## ppurka

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> I solved that problem a long time ago by using latest ati drivers/kernel and the agpgart (intel here) as a module.

 I have installed suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r3 on a Thinkpad T43 and I am using latest ati drivers 8.24.8. (X300 here).  Suspend to ram works properly, even from X.  

There are two problems I face right now:

1.  Stopping xdm results in a kernel oops.  This is very similar to the problem faced by people in this thread.  Only difference, I get a kernel oops while in that thread people have been getting kernel Bug (don't know what the difference is). 

2.  Suspend to disk results in a kernel oops irrespective of whether X is running at that time.  I tried booting into a non-graphical environment using softlevel=boot in grub, and still I get a kernel oops.  

Did you face any similar similar problems with your T43? Could you provide me your kernel config and the hibernate script?

----------

## Phlogiston

You can find everything on my homepage in the Download Section. I hope you'll find it.

Good luck!

----------

## ppurka

Thanks a lot! I see that you have posted even your menu.lst which will also prove very important IMHO.  I will have to try out nitro-sources  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot! I see that you have posted even your menu.lst which will also prove very important IMHO.  I will have to try out nitro-sources 

 

No problem so far  :Smile:  Nitro sources are dead btw. So now you can use the work of Tiger and Iphitus (cksources before): The Beyond sources. You can find the latest here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458090.html

But as you will probably see they don't work as well as beyond2. So it's your decision, its just a small thing with the hdd spindown.

Good luck

----------

## ppurka

Yes, I did look at that page yesterday.  Now, I think I will hold off installing any other kernel.  I will probably try the new kernel 2.6.17 when it goes stable, because a new suspend (ususpend) code is being introduced into the kernel.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Yes, I did look at that page yesterday.  Now, I think I will hold off installing any other kernel.  I will probably try the new kernel 2.6.17 when it goes stable, because a new suspend (ususpend) code is being introduced into the kernel.

 

Oh really, I didn't know this... but suspend2 will not get into vanilla as far as I know   :Confused:   Becuase suspend2 works very well here and is quite fast. So I recommend you giving the beyond sources a try!   :Cool: 

----------

## ppurka

I finally got some time and decided to look at the configuration of my system again.

Thanks a ton! Your kernel config, and hibernate.conf helped me to get my software suspend2 working  :Very Happy:   I am using suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r4.  (prior to this kernel change, I had tried beyond3, which also resulted in kernel oops and that got me thinking that my kernel config was probably at fault).

I think the major change I made in my kernel config was to disable all the ide options and keep only the scsi options.   That got suspend2 working in non-graphics mode.  Using suspend2 from graphics used to make the system unresponsive when the suspend2 reached "Doing Atomic copy".  Setting extra_pages_allowance to 7500 got rid of that problem.

Thanks once again.

----------

